# [Logisim] Dezimal in Binar



## Heinzi1991 (1. April 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich weiß nicht ob ich mit meiner Frage hier richtig bin, wenn nicht bitte um die Verschiebung in das richtige Forum!

Also ich weiß nicht ob jemand das Programm Logisim kennt, aber wir müssen ein modulo "Programm/Schaltung" schreiben, ohne den Multiplexer und Divider zu benutzen.

Also das Problem was ich habe, ist die Dezemialzahl, die ich eintrage in Binärzahl umzuschreiben, also ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen!


----------

